# Pest control



## smookedtrout (Aug 13, 2010)

We moved into our house about a week ago and we are renting until we get to know the areas. I found out today that the owners haven't had the house treated for pest control as I guess the previous renters never said anything about any problems. 

I've read about the bugs you all have here and I'm terrified of those huge cockroaches, etc. I have been doing a lot of reading on this stuff and I thought it was common for you all to treat your house every 3-4 months for preventative measures? If so, I'm wondering why they don't do it...

I want to have it done and done regularly. So, can anyone recommend a GOOD pest control service? 

(and please answer the question about if it's common for everyone to use preventative measures)

Thanks!

Jims Pest Control
http://[B


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

smookedtrout said:


> I've read about the bugs you all have here


_*Where??*_


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Tell us more about your location and house. What state are you in? Age of house, basement/crawl or none? Type of neighborhood-urban, suburban, country; approx age of neighborhood; townhouse, duplex, single detached, modular, etc. City water/sewer or private? What insects have you seen so far? Do you know the species of the huge roaches you've read about?

Here in this part of suburban/rural penna most of our customers are serviced quarterly or less. Now that doesn't mean that most residents have pest control; it's just a statement about our customers. "Do it Yourself" is popular in our area and I support that.

Buy rodent glue traps and place them in safe locations inside-they will catch crawling insects so that you can see what is there. I like the rodent glue traps as they are bigger and catch more insects. The larger type of roaches travel a lot and are curious, especially if the glue traps are scented. Keep us posted.


----------

